# [A] EU-Shattrath|The Unbreakables suchen...



## Raronas (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Besucher,

wir stellen uns hier mal vor und erläutern in kurzen Worten unsere Ziele.

*Zuerst einmal zu uns Gildenleitern und Membern:*

Wir sind eine Gilde, die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf den Erfolg im PVE legt.
Wir bestehen seit dem 01.07.2008 und haben vor Wotk alles bis Black Tempel geraidet. Nun gehen wir die neuen Instanzen von Wotk an.

*Alle wichtigen beruflichen Dinge erhaltet ihr in der Gilde:*

Verzauberungen, Juwelier, Schneider, Lederer, Alchi, usw.

Raiden wollen wir durchschnittlich 3 x 10er Raids und 2 x 25er Raids pro Woche, die normalen Raidzeiten sind von 20.00 Uhr bis ca. 23.00 Uhr.
Wir schreiben keinem Member vor, dass er an einem Mindestmaß an Raids teilnimmt, wobei es so ist: Je aktiver Du Dich an diesen Events beteiligst, um so besseres Equip bekommst Du als Spieler und um so schneller kommen wir in den einzelnen Instanzen voran.

Eine Vorschrift für Farmen gibt es nicht und ein DKP haben wir auch nicht, die Loots werden nach Bedarf und zum Wohle des Raids verteilt.

Wenn das mit dem vielen Raiden zeitlich nicht klappt, gibts auch andere Möglichkeiten ->

Wir gehen die 5er Innis normal oder hero, je nachdem, wobei der Spielspass im Vordergrund steht, welcher aber eine kontinuierliche Verbesserung Deines Equips und ein stetiges Vorankommen in den Instanzen nicht behindern darf.

*Unsere Ziele:*

Es ist ganz klar, dass wir den High-Content des PVE-Spieles anstreben, das heißt ein stetiges Vorankommen in Raidinstanzen und kein Ausruhen auf dem bisher Erreichten.
Für Dich heißt das, nutze die Zeit effektiv um Dich zu verbessern und wir tuen unser Möglichstes Dir die nötigen Voraussetzungen zu schaffen.

*Was wir suchen:*

Prinzipiell suchen wir natürlich momentan noch alle Klassen. Da sich aber auch bei uns immer etwas ändert und das meistens täglich wäre es schön von dir eine Bewerbung von dir zu erhalten. Ein entsprechendes Formular steht Dir in unserem Forum zur Verfügung.

Bevorzugt suchen wir jedoch Tanks und Heiler sowie Magier, um den 25er Raid Content angehen zu können. 

Außerdem zeigen wir hier, auf unserer Homepage sowie auch im Fourm immer aktuell welche Klassen wir zur Zeit suchen.

Nun also,

Momentan suchen wir für 10er/25er Raid Content:

Druide -> Skillung -> Gleichgewicht, Wilder Kampf, Wiederherstellung

Magier ->  Skillung -> Arkan, Feuer, Frost

Priester -> Skillung -> Disziplin, Heilig, Schatten

Paladin -> Skillung -> Heilig, Schutz, Vergeltung

Hexenmeister -> Skillung -> Gebrechen, Dämonologie, Zerstörung

Schurke -> Skillung -> Meucheln, Kampf, Täuschung

Schamane ->  Skillung -> Elementar, Verstärkung, Wiederherstellung

Krieger -> Skillung -> Waffen, Furor, Schutz

Es sieht ja fast schon so aus als würden wir garkeine Leute haben. Das ist natürlich nicht so! Wir versuchen momentan einen 2 bzw. 3 25er Raid zuerstellen sowie immer einen 10er Raid komplett zu haben der so täglich losziehen kann! Also nicht wundern!


Wir hoffen Du hast einen guten Eindruck von unserer Gilde erhalten.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Dir selbstverständlich Ingame zur Verfügung oder Du schreibst uns einfach schnell eine PM oder ein Mail.

*Schau doch gerne auf unserer Homepage bzw. in unserem Forum nach auf:*

*Homepage: -> http://theunbreakables.de.ms

Forum: -> http://playerhost.net/the-unbreakable/portal/index.php*

in diesem Sinne

Die Gildenleitung (Theironman, Nenyá)

Supporter + Mitglied der Gilde (Raronas)


----------



## Raronas (19. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (20. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (21. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (22. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (23. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (24. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (26. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (27. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (29. Dezember 2008)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (2. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (3. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (5. Januar 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch! Es haben sich zwar schon einige Angemeldet und unserer 25er Raid ist auch schon längst gestellt nur wir möchten gerne mehrere gleichzeitig am laufen haben!


*push*


----------



## Raronas (8. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Hummelchen (12. Januar 2009)

*schiiieeeb*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raronas (12. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (14. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## PapaTorsten (18. Januar 2009)

*schubs*


----------



## Raronas (19. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (20. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (23. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## PapaTorsten (24. Januar 2009)

*schubs*


----------



## Raronas (26. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (28. Januar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (5. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## Raronas (17. Februar 2009)

*push*

gesucht werden immer noch:

Heiler -> alle Klassen
Tank -> alle Klassen

keine Todesritter mehr. Sorry


Danke und Gruß


----------

